# My friend doesn’t know how to take care of their damned tegu and it could be in pain for it



## Artemis_549 (Jul 26, 2018)

So my friend has had his tegu for a while but he never really knew how to take care of it from the beginning (and neither do I).
My friend went on vacation for a month and Achilles (the tegu) just recently grew a lump on his back according to my friends Mom who was taking care of it. 
I have no idea if Achilles is in pain for it, or if it will go away or obviously what it is and I need advice with how to help him from this point.
I cleaned his tank thing but my friend didn’t have any new mulch so I had to sift it around and use a spray bottle to moisten it. But that’s all I’ve done (asides from feeding him today). Please help.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 26, 2018)

I would think more information is needed and pics of the lump if possibe?

How big or old is he?
What are the Temps?
What is the Humidity?
Is there UV?
How often and what are you feeding?

Just for a few questions.....I know hes not yours but the more info you can supply the more chance that someone maybe able to supply an answer..... but ultamateley a Vet visit could be needed


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

Honestly idk any of those other than I think he’s fed like chicken hearts and/or ground beef every other day? I give him strawberries whenever I can which isn’t too often. Sometimes eggs.
I’ll post a pic.
His lights are switched from a bright yellow heating light during the day to a red one at night. My friend set up a regular humidifier (idk if there’s one specifically for lizards but he doesn’t have one of those) in the room.


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

I think he’s only like two years or so old? He’s really small but idk if that’s because he’s young or malnutritioned (idk if that’s a real word but you get what I mean).
I love animals and I’d hate to see him in pain.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

Umm first off he looks damn near starved to death? Extreamly sick, dehydrated, and starved that image is sickening to look at. I feel very sorry for this animal he needs to be rescued

He defiantly has MBD I take it he’s never had a UVB light at any point in his life. He needs to be taken away and put on an emergency regiment of whole prey and UVB exsposure. He really does look near death.


----------



## VenusAndSaturn (Jul 27, 2018)

Do I even question how it's still alive? That just looks really bad... 
He definitely needs a vet, a UVB bulb, a better diet... just a lot of stuff that probably needs fixing.


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

He’s not my animal but I know my friend doesn’t care about him anymore so I doubt he’d care if we have him to someone else. 
But the thing is idk how to go about this, like where do I go? A pet store? I’ve never taken care of my own pet before so I have no clue how to do this.
This other lady I talked to said I should have him put down but if there’s a way we can avoid that I wish I wouldn’t have to do that. Not to mention I have no money I like JUST got out of high school.


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

Please tell me what to do I don’t have much money but I can figure something out if it helps him.
I don’t know where to go to get him help.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

Where does it live. If he doesn’t get help soon he will die. He may be better off being put down, reptile owners like this are why these people
Shouldn’t be sold these animals. I know he’s not yours, I’m talking the owner. If he’s in Ohio I’d tske him


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

We live in Rhode Island... 
I just can’t stand to see him like this. I was going to take him to my place but even then I have no money I don’t know how to take care of him and I have no space since it’s my grandmothers house.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

The problem is Art he needs to be given to someone that can afford what it’s going to take to save him. 

We’re taking whole prey, a vet trip that may cost in the thousands, constant treatment and observation.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 27, 2018)

Don't mean to sound awful but It looks like hes just skin and bone.... Not very healthy at all, I know that MBD ( metabolic bone disease) can cause lumps..... It also sounds like your friend just has him under just heat lamps and NO UVB (Ultra violet-b) which along with other things causes MBD.

He needs...

1) UVB light
2) Moisture
3) Vitamin Suppliment
4) Whole prey for food

and thats with out even putting any deep though in to it


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

So what you’re saying is the best thing for him is to be put down?
I don’t know anyone with that kind of money 
I feel horrible I wish I could’ve helped him sooner I’m sorry


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

I’d almost offer to pay for you to ship him but I don’t think he’d survive the trip. You could look for a reptile rescue that’s close to you


----------



## Artemis_549 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thank you so much for the help and I’m sorry for the trouble. 
I’ll look into the reptile rescue and I just hope he’ll be ok. I’m so sorry


----------



## Zyn (Jul 27, 2018)

Atleast you’re trying, it’s your friends poor understanding and care that caused this


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 28, 2018)

Either A LOT of money with very uncertain positive results, or euthanize. A vet can euthanize. Freezing will also work. The animal goes to sleep as if it were brumation and then freezes. Humane in my opinion. Behavior of the past owner is a disgrace.


----------



## Gary (Jul 28, 2018)

I am willing to rescue him, but as Zyn said I’m not sure he will survive the overnight shipping. If your friend would rather do that than euthanize the poor guy feel free to get in contact with me. It clearly has severe MBD which CAN be treated and reversed. Although this guy seems to have permanent deformities from the condition, there is still hope. This is a disgusting example of animal neglect/abuse, so I highly recommend you tell your friend to find a solution ASAP.


----------



## Mike B (Aug 1, 2018)

Artemis_549 said:


> Honestly idk any of those other than I think he’s fed like chicken hearts and/or ground beef every other day? I give him strawberries whenever I can which isn’t too often. Sometimes eggs.
> I’ll post a pic.
> His lights are switched from a bright yellow heating light during the day to a red one at night. My friend set up a regular humidifier (idk if there’s one specifically for lizards but he doesn’t have one of those) in the room.




Horrible owner. I live in seattle and would take him. Agreed with earlier posts on this matter. The stress of shipping could kill him. Regardless, I am happy to help however I am able. The reptile needs a new home and vet care


----------



## Artemis_549 (Aug 1, 2018)

Mike B said:


> Horrible owner. I live in seattle and would take him. Agreed with earlier posts on this matter. The stress of shipping could kill him. Regardless, I am happy to help however I am able. The reptile needs a new home and vet care


Well, to update you and whoever else might see this post, my friend wants to keep him despite having close to no money in the bank. 
I don’t have too much either, but I’m trying to use an amazon gift card to buy a UVB light for him as well as calcium powder. 
I’m currently feeding him hard boiled eggs with the shell (I read that that’s good for him) but he’s not eating and he keeps closing his eyes.
He’s extremely weak right now and if anyone can give me tips as to how I can take care of him then I’ll take as much as I can get. Anything’s helpful right about now. I’m just trying to get him better.


----------



## Artemis_549 (Aug 1, 2018)

So... I don’t know if this is healthy for him.
But I was eating blueberries while feeding him eggs (except he’s not eating them and keeps shaking his head from side to side) and thought I’d let him try one.
Now it looks like he’ll only eat his eggs if I give him a blueberry to go with it.
Is that ok?


----------



## Mike B (Aug 1, 2018)

Artemis_549 said:


> Well, to update you and whoever else might see this post, my friend wants to keep him despite having close to no money in the bank.
> I don’t have too much either, but I’m trying to use an amazon gift card to buy a UVB light for him as well as calcium powder.
> I’m currently feeding him hard boiled eggs with the shell (I read that that’s good for him) but he’s not eating and he keeps closing his eyes.
> He’s extremely weak right now and if anyone can give me tips as to how I can take care of him then I’ll take as much as I can get. Anything’s helpful right about now. I’m just trying to get him better.



Hi, you can call or text me. 4258290409. Happy to help over the phone. 

Mike


----------



## onnie0047 (Aug 1, 2018)

Im into this conversation a bit late. For those of us who have Tegus, I have 3 myself, the picture is heartbreaking. Its not my intention of busting your chops or even the "owner" of this poor Tegu but instead give you SOUND advice. Let me start off by saying I am cheap, I try to squeeze the last penny out of every deal I can, I wheel, deal and talk prices down to bear minimum when I can. I live on a budget thus I try to find a way of doing things CHEAPER. I found out quickly when I got my first Tegu, even cheap costs. Some who raise Tegus have no issues spending a ton of money on feeding and housing Tegus, But you can not do it properly with little to no money in your pocket or in hand. I live in the country so I have the option of raising live prey for my 3. I went from 40 dollars every week to about 25% of that just by raising my own live prey. But even that costs and I suspect it will be well over a year when the start up costs are eaten up by what I save by raising my own. So I guest what I am trying to say, if you can not afford 20 to 40 dollars each week for proper care, this included, live or frozen prey, some fruit, some veggies, the proper enclosure with the proper temps on each side, the proper heat lamps, the proper UVB bulbs, calcium, regardless of how much he WANTS to keep the Tegu, he really needs to think what is best for the Tegu and not for himself. Do Tegus, suffer, yes I believe they do, they are smart, they are moody and they know how to play their owners. This guy is hurting right now. He is most likely trying to conserve energy. If he is not eating, you are going to half to force feed him or he WILL DIE. There have been a lot of offers here of those who would take him but worry about him surviving shipping...Ill go one further. Ill come and pick him up and take him back to Michigan and do my best to bring him back to health, but from the pictures I don't think he has much of a chance of surviving. I live on a retirement budget but ill find the money to come there, pick him tip and do my best to get him back to healthy as possible. And no, he will not come back to your BF.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 1, 2018)

Again Art I’m not trying to come off harsh towards you in anyway, just the situation. 

Now If this was a dog your friend would be looking at criminal neglect. This is why these animals should never be sold to anyone still in high school unless proven to have a job or understanding parents, willing to help support their hobby.

I don’t care if you friend wants to keep it. It won’t survive this care much longer sadly. Even with a full recovery it’ll suffer dibilitating handicaps for the rest of its life.

It needs a doctor, it needs an IV drip and then forced fed ground up whole rats, that can be injected like a paste down his throat. He needs to be soaked maybe he’ll drink while he soaks. Just getting an UVB lamp at this point isn’t going to do much, its far beyond that point sadly.


----------



## Artemis_549 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Again Art I’m not trying to come off harsh towards you in anyway, just the situation.
> 
> Now If this was a dog your friend would be looking at criminal neglect. This is why these animals should never be sold to anyone still in high school unless proven to have a job or understanding parents, willing to help support their hobby.
> 
> ...


I’m hoping to try and force feed him.
He seems to like the blueberries so I was told to smear them over his other foods in hope that he eats it.


----------



## Jan Margelowsky (Aug 1, 2018)

I really hate to say this but I truly believe this poor tegu is beyond help. Please, end his suffering, it's the humane thing to do. I am a retired animal technician of over 20 years and I love animals but this is passed the point of saving. I just spent $1,700 in vet bills for my tegu that got a blockage and impaction from eating a rat that was a bit too large. Tegu need a LOT of very specific care from day one to thrive, they are not a pet for a novice reptile keeper. Tegan, my Tegu, has a proper sized set-up, proper humidity, proper heat and UVB and a proper diet and still we had an issue. Thankfully, I managed the cost of this care and got her through this incident and didn't lose her. 

I'd hate to invest that much money and still end up with a dead Tegu. Please do the right thing and put this poor Tegu to rest.


----------



## onnie0047 (Aug 1, 2018)

... Mike B as offered phone support, give him a call or text he can help you I am sure in that area, its kinda easy. again my offer is open to pick him up re-home him here in Michigan where ill see he get the medical attention he needs.


----------



## onnie0047 (Aug 1, 2018)

Artemis_549 I sent you a PM


----------



## Artemis_549 (Aug 1, 2018)

Update for those who may be worrying about him: I have someone from this site coming to pick him up and rehome him tomorrow morning.
I’ve force-fed him as much as I could and he’s now soaking in a warm bath, after which I’ll bring him back to his enclosure to let him rest before he’s picked up.
Thank you to everyone who’s stepped in to help me. 
Hopefully enoughs been done to help him survive the trip to his new home.
Once again, it means so much to me that you’ve all tried in some way to help. I just wished I noticed what was wrong sooner.


----------



## Zyn (Aug 1, 2018)

I just wish the best luck for the little guy and know onnie will do everything he can to help him.


----------



## Julieonna (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope to hear the out come on this. My fingers are crossed he will survive and is able to live a pain free life.
I have a beautiful Blue Tegu and have been asked a number of times if I would ever breed him. My answer is always, no. I couldn't bear the thought of one or probably more of the babies ending up with an owner who is irresponsible, un knowledgeable, or just flat out non caring. They are a huge responsibility. And a lot of reward when done right.


----------



## Sean Garrity (Aug 1, 2018)

Artemis_549 said:


> He’s not my animal but I know my friend doesn’t care about him anymore so I doubt he’d care if we have him to someone else.
> But the thing is idk how to go about this, like where do I go? A pet store? I’ve never taken care of my own pet before so I have no clue how to do this.
> This other lady I talked to said I should have him put down but if there’s a way we can avoid that I wish I wouldn’t have to do that. Not to mention I have no money I like JUST got out of high school.



Take him to the Odd Pet Vet: 500 Columbian Street, South Weymouth, MA 02190, 781-682-4878 Dr. Greg Mertz is a wonderful Vet who has experience with Tegus (he's owned them). If anyone can help, he can. He is EXTREMELY Reasonable. We take our Reptiles to him. Please keep us posted.

Where abouts in RI are you?


----------



## Sean Garrity (Aug 1, 2018)

Sean Garrity said:


> Take him to the Odd Pet Vet: 500 Columbian Street, South Weymouth, MA 02190, 781-682-4878 Dr. Greg Mertz is a wonderful Vet who has experience with Tegus (he's owned them). If anyone can help, he can. He is EXTREMELY Reasonable. We take our Reptiles to him. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Where abouts in RI are you?



We are in RI too. Willing to take him to the Vet.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 1, 2018)

This is very sad and the animals quality of life must be determined at this point by a veterinarian. Two things I read above I would like to comment on. One, mbd cannot be reversed. It can be stopped and perhaps a small imrovement made but the damage already done is permanent. Two, and the most important freezing a reptile is not humane and in all circumstances considered animal abuse. Freezing actually crystalizes the blood and as that happens it is very painful. There are several write ups on it.


----------



## Gary (Aug 2, 2018)

Lindan said:


> This is very sad and the animals quality of life must be determined at this point by a veterinarian. Two things I read above I would like to comment on. One, mbd cannot be reversed. It can be stopped and perhaps a small imrovement made but the damage already done is permanent. Two, and the most important freezing a reptile is not humane and in all circumstances considered animal abuse. Freezing actually crystalizes the blood and as that happens it is very painful. There are several write ups on it.


MBD can be reversed. That’s not to say there won’t be permanent deformities, but the disease itself (body drawing calcium from bones) can be stopped and the bones can be restrengthened. 

Many people in this thread seem to think this tegu is beyond hope. I do not think that is the case. I’ve seen some very surprising recoveries. I hope Achilles turns out to be one of those. I’m very happy to hear someone is coming to pick him up and give him the care he needs.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Lindan said:


> This is very sad and the animals quality of life must be determined at this point by a veterinarian. Two things I read above I would like to comment on. One, mbd cannot be reversed. It can be stopped and perhaps a small imrovement made but the damage already done is permanent. Two, and the most important freezing a reptile is not humane and in all circumstances considered animal abuse. Freezing actually crystalizes the blood and as that happens it is very painful. There are several write ups on it.


I don't know of any write-ups demonstrating pain associated with their freezing. I would like to read them.


----------



## Guman (Aug 9, 2018)

I am very late to this conversation and just want to thank everyone for their supportive and compassionate responses. This tegue has been neglected, and many who see these pictures probably had the same response of anger when seeing this guy. Nevertheless, you guys were great to a young man who also wanted to help. I am glad Achillies is going to a rescue!


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 9, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> I don't know of any write-ups demonstrating pain associated with their freezing. I would like to read them.



I would have thought that at such a low temperature, the animal's brain function would have decreased to the point that they wouldn't feel the pain of their blood crystallizing. I did a search on the topic of freezing as a method for euthanasia, and the first paper I found seems to agree with me:
http://bio.biologists.org/content/early/2015/05/18/bio.012179


----------

